# Japanese Tile World



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Wondering if anyone in this site has installed Japanese Tile? It looks very nice and I like to add to my sales profile, but like to know if it is difficult to install.. anyone with experience on these?



















One nice collection is INAX


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

wow!! so far no response !! It there a market for this or what? can be monolopy...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

astor said:


> wow!! so far no response !! It there a market for this or what? can be monolopy...


Hey dad gummit have some patience here...I was trying to fish and that takes more time as one must wait because one has to cast and reel in between the floes. 

I've not used it, but I do use and love their diamond blades....and tools made there.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice tile, I haven't used it.. I'm going to ask around here at the tile shops


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Sam those with the raised edges see to be prone to breakage or chipping. Still would be cool looking with the right lighting.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just ran through their website and some of that stuff is interesting. In some regions subject to typhoons (hurricanes here) most of the buildings are concrete, so I can understand their interest in texture. 

Some of those I've done, but I fabbed it myself. Like with non-slip floors, the biggest thing is difficulty to clean (and keep cleaned for the owner).


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i want to install this some day...

the color is caused by shading/texture


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

world llc said:


> i want to install this some day...


those look good, but I'm always very leery of patterns. I guess that's why wallpaperers amaze me.


----------

